# FR: avoir besoin de, d' / du, de la, des



## cheshirecat

Hi everybody,
I'm really confused...i've been taught that le or la doesn't come after avoir besoin de
eg. j'ai besoin d'aide
but i came across a number of french websites that had this...
j'ai besoin de l'anglais...wouldn't it be besoin d'anglais
Sorry, the answer might be really obvious to some people. Could you please explain it to me?

Forever thankful,
cheshirecat.

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## Fred_C

Hi. I do not understand why you have been taught that you cannot use "le" or "la" after "avoir besoin de". It just depends on what you need !
Perhaps you are confused, or your teacher was.
(Perhaps I am, too, but I can come up with plenty of examples : "J'ai besoin de l'ordinateur, tu t'en sers ?")


----------



## cheshirecat

hey fred
thanks for that...i think im confused...so j'ai besoin de l'ordinateur is i need the computer 
so how is j'ai besoin de l'anglais different from j'ai besoin d'anglais?


----------



## Fred_C

It has nothing to do with "avoir besoin de". It is just about the delicate use of articles. In french, you say "l'anglais" to speak about the language. in english, you just say "English".


----------



## sneaky13

cheshirecat said:


> so how is j'ai besoin de l'anglais different from j'ai besoin d'anglais?


 
j'ai besoin d'anglais= I need Englishmen


----------



## Fred_C

sneaky13 said:


> j'ai besoin d'anglais= I need Englishmen


Yes, and the explanation, is : "J'ai besoin de" + "des Anglais". (indefinite article)
"de + des" results in "de" (contraction)
then, "de + vowel" results in "D apostrophe".


----------



## chica1

je n'comprends pas le regle quant a la phrase "avoir besoin de", parce que on peut dire "j'ai besoin de vacances" mais aussi  "j'ai besoin du manteau  que je t'ai donne"....pourquoi ce n'est pas "j'ai besoin de manteau" ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## BMR

J'ai besoin _de_ vacances = "some" in english.
J'ai besoin _du_ manteau que ... = "this" coat that I gave you
J'ai besoin_ de ce_ manteau. = I need this one.
J'ai besoin _d'un_ manteau = I need "a" coat


----------



## Grop

On parle de vacances, au pluriel, et d'un seul manteau.


----------



## pieanne

"Du" = "de le" (contraction)
J'ai besoin (de le =) du manteau que...


----------



## le Fnake

Bonjour,

je pense que c'est un problème de dénombrable/indénombrable. I think it's the same in english : "I need *some* rest" and "I need* the *coat i gave to you"


----------



## pieanne

Ca dépend de ce qui suit...

J'ai besoin (de le) = du stylo
J'ai besoin (de les) = des stylos
J'ai besoin de la table
J'ai besoin (de les) = des tables
J'ai besoin de vacances
J'ai besoin de toi
J'ai besoin (de eux) = d'eux

There's always a "de" implied with "avoir besoin". Expect perhaps when you say "J'ai besoin!" = "I have to pee"!


----------



## chica1

oui mais avec cette logique pourquoi ce n'est pas "J'ai besoin des vacances"? parce que c'est pluriel?


----------



## BMR

Plural :
_j'ai besoin des manteaux pour ...  des = de les
j'ai besoin de ces manteaux ...
j'ai besoin des/de ces vacances pour me reposer
_Singular :
_j'ai besoin du manteau que ...      du = de le
j'ai besoin de la valise
j'ai besoin de ce manteau
j'ai besoin d'un manteau        d'un = de un
_Undefined :
_j'ai besoin de manteaux pour ...    de = some in english
j'ai besoin de vacances
j'ai besoin d'eau et de pain

_It's always "de" but with :
de le = du
de les = des
de un = d'un
de une = d'une


----------



## pieanne

chica1 said:


> oui mais avec cette logique pourquoi ce n'est pas "J'ai besoin des vacances"? parce que c'est pluriel?



Parce que "des" est la forme contractée pour "de les".

"J'ai besoin de vacances" = "j'ai besoin (de des) vacances = de vacances"
"J'ai besoin des (de les) vacances dont nous avons parlé"


----------



## BMR

chica1 said:


> oui mais avec cette logique pourquoi ce n'est pas "J'ai besoin des vacances"? parce que c'est pluriel?



because it's not really plural, but more "undefined" like your "some" in english.
you can say :
_j'ai besoin des prochaines vacances pour me reposer_
it's not undefined, it's these next holydays.


----------



## agueda

1) J'ai besoin d'argent.
2) J'ai besoin de l'argent que tu me dois.

While I understand the difference between sentence #1 and #2, I'm not sure which of #3 and #4 is grammatically correct. Although "anglais" modifies "argent", should I not place an article since "anglais" is an adjective? Or should I place an article just as I did for the case of #2?

3) J'ai besoin de l'argent anglais.
4) J'ai besoin d'argent anglais.


Say, if I say "I need French money" (in French), would I still omit an article as when I say "J'ai besoins d'argent--I need money"? 
Or, would I put an article as when I say "J'ai besoin de l'argent que tu me dois--I need money that you owe me"?
In short, would it be "J'ai besoin d'argent francais" or "J'ai besoin de l'argent francais"?
The reason I ask is that my friend told me that there are two different ways of modifying a noun, and that whether an article is absent or not depends on how a noun is modified... as in "money that you owe me" vs. "French money/dirty money, etc."

Thanks so much in advance...


----------



## Broff

J'ai besoin de l'argent que tu me dois

J'ai besoin d'argent français  (now you could say euro! )


----------



## rosebud03

Bonjour à tous!

Merci d'avance pour l'aide   Je suis une nouvelle prof de français et je me sens un peu stupide parce que je ne me souviens pas toutes les règles sur la grammaire francaise!

I am forgetting the rules with "J'ai besoin de..."

- Can this expression be followed by an indefinite or definite article?  I know it cannot be followed by a partitive article.
Puis-je dire: J'ai besoin d'une pomme?  OR J'ai besoin la pomme

- How would the following expression be translated?
   J'ai besoin de pomme  [I need an apple and/or I need some of the apple?]

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## donques

j'ai besoin de pommes/j'ai besoin d'une pomme= a count construal
J'ai besoin de pomme (e.g. the pulp of the apple or apples)= a mass construal


----------



## marget

Bonjour,

Welcome to the forum! In general, I would say "J'ai besoin de pommes"... I need apples and "J'ai besoin d'une pomme" ... I need an apple. You could use the definite article after it if you wanted to specify a particular apple. "J'ai besoin de la pomme qui est sur la table"... I need the apple that's on the table.


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour,
Voici LA règle qui va certainement vous intéresser puisque vous êtes professeur :
Il y a trois sortes d'articles :
Définis : Le, La, Les.
Inféfinis : Un, une, des.
Partitifs : du, de la, néant. (pas de pluriel)
Pour la simplicité, nous considérerons que le mot "de" de l'article partitif n'est pas une préposition, mais simplement qu'il fait partie de l'article partitif.

Maintenant, la règle que j'expose concerne la combinaison de ces articles avec la préposition DE :

articles définis : DE + LE -> DU ; DE + LA -> DE LA ; DE + LES -> DES
articles indéfinis : DE + UN -> D'UN ; DE + UNE -> D'UNE ; DE + DES -> DE. (attention au dernier !)

Et enfin, très important, car généralement méconnu des étrangers : 
Articles partitifs : DE + DU -> DE ; DE + DE LA -> DE.

Sachant cela, on peut aisément remplacer "je veux" par "j'ai besoin de" dans les phrases suivantes : 
Je veux le pain : J'ai besoin du pain
Je veux de la soupe : J'ai besoin de soupe
Je veux du pain : J'ai besoin de pain
Je veux les pommes : J'ai besoin des pommes
Je veux des pommes : J'ai besoin de pommes.

 Etc...
En espérant avoir été utile,
Je vous souhaite un bon courage !


----------



## rosebud03

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide!  

Mais, dans mon texte, (ici à l'école), ça dit que "des"  can be used as a partitive to indicate "some of or part of something".  
They use the example :Il me faut des oranges.

Je vous crois, mais maintenant je suis un peu confuse...

Alors, comment dit-on "I want some of the oranges?"  

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Fred_C

rosebud03 said:


> Mais, dans mon texte, (ici à l'école), ça dit que "des"  can be used as a partitive to indicate "some of or part of something".
> They use the example :Il me faut des oranges.


C'est simplement que votre livre appelle "partitif pluriel" ce que moi, j'appelle "indéfini pluriel."
Le "des" dans "il me faut des oranges" est l'article de la série indéfinie : un, une, des.
Si on remplace "il me faut" par "j'ai besoin de", cela donne : "J'ai besoin d'oranges", selon ma règle.
Il est possible que votre livre appelle cet article "des" comme étant un partitif parce qu'il est facile de le traduire en anglais par "some". Mais en réalité, c'est bien le pluriel de "un" ou "une", alors qu'en Anglais, il n'existe pas de pluriel de l'article "a".
(Le pluriel en français de "une orange" est "des oranges". Le pluriel en anglais de "an orange" est "oranges".)


----------



## BillyTheBanana

The way I learned it is that "des" can technically be _either _the indefinite plural or the partitive plural, but its usage as the partitive plural is rare since it only occurs when the noun that follows is plural but uncountable, such as in "des vacances." (In your example, "des oranges" is simply the plural indefinite, since "orange" is a countable noun.) In practice, though, the distinction really doesn't matter.


----------



## marget

I agree with you. I think I learned that "des épinards" is an example of the plural partitive article. For me, as well, des oranges is an example of the plural indefinite article.


----------



## Fred_C

BillyTheBanana said:


> The way I learned it is that "des" can technically be _either _the indefinite plural or the partitive plural, but its usage as the partitive plural is rare since it only occurs when the noun that follows is plural but uncountable, such as in "des vacances." (In your example, "des oranges" is simply the plural indefinite, since "orange" is a countable noun.) In practice, though, the distinction really doesn't matter.


Bonjour, vous avez raison
J'avais oublié que "des" peut aussi être un partitif pluriel,
Les articles partitifs sont donc : "du", "de la" et "des" ; 
et leur combinaison avec la préposition "de" donne :
DE + DU -> DE
DE + DE LA -> DE
DE + DES -> DE.
Le partitif pluriel se comporte de toutes façons comme l'indéfini pluriel.

Je veux des oranges -> J'ai envie d'oranges
Je veux des vacances -> J'ai envie de vacances


----------



## edla

I know that if an expression using "de" introduces a noun that is modified, it takes the article

J'ai besoin de *la* creme *fraiche*

What if the modifying adjective precedes it?

Article or not?

I can't think of any examples, so I'm wondering if preceding adjectives can never be applied to the partitive?


----------



## tramtramno

Hi edla

Your example is quite tricky, because your sentence does not use partitive (using partitive with "avoir besoin de" leads to supressing "de la" altogether) […]

"J'ai besoin de la crème fraîche" means "I need the creme fraiche" (not partitive)
"J'ai besoin de crème fraîche" means "I need (some) creme fraiche" (partitive)

So, to answer your question, let me take another verb as example, that would make it clearer:
"Je mange de la crème fraîche" (partitive)
"Je mange du sel" (partitive)
"Je mange du gros sel" (partitive)
"Je mange de la viande" (partitive)
"Je mange de la bonne viande" (partitive)

So, yes, if the adjective precedes the noun, the article remains.

But, with the preposition "de", the articles disappears altoether (see above):
"J'ai besoin de crème fraîche" (partitive)
"J'ai besoin de sel" (partitive)
"J'ai besoin de gros sel" (partitive)
"J'ai besoin de viande" (partitive)
"J'ai besoin de bonne viande" (partitive)

Clearer now?


----------



## jann

edla said:
			
		

> I know that if an expression using "de" introduces a noun that is modified, it takes the article


Hello Edla, 

I'm not sure where you learned this "rule," but it seems incorrect to me... or at least incomplete.  Maybe you're missing the part about in which specific cases this applies?  Because it is simply not true that modifying a noun makes the article required.

The partitive does not fall into the category of "expressions with _de_," so don't let yourself be confused by partitive usage.  
Expressions with _de_ are those that grammatically require the preposition _de_ and are incomplete without it.  Here are two examples:  _une liste de_ (an expression of quantity), and _avoir besoin de_ (a verbal expression).  Let's look at some example phrases:

_une liste de prénoms_ - a list of (first) names
_une liste de prénoms allemands _- a list of German names
_une liste de vieux prénoms allemands  _- a list of old German names
_avoir besoin de lait_ - to need (some) milk 
_avoir besoin de lait écrémé _- to need skim milk
_avoir besoin de petit-lait _- to need buttermilk
_avoir besoin d'une robe_ - to need a dress
_avoir besoin d'une jolie robe noire_ - to need a pretty black dress
etc.

As you can see, modifying the noun after these expressions with "de" doesn't mean we must add the definite article.... and the indefinite article (_une_) appears even in an example where the noun is unmodified.

I suspect that the "rule" about adding an article when the noun is "modified" should be reworded to make it clear what exact situation it refers to:

 When a noun is modified in such a way as to indicate which exact, specific one you are talking about, then you will need to add the definite article, even if that noun is introduced by an expression with _de_. Actually, this is exactly the same as in English - we add the definite article "the" in the same situations.  Compare the unspecified vs. specified examples:

a list of names / a list of the names that you mentioned to me yesterday
_une liste de prénoms / une liste des noms que tu m'as mentionnés hier_

to need milk / to need the milk that is on the table
_avoir besoin de lait / avoir besoin du lait qui est sur la table_

to need a pretty black dress / to need the pretty black dress I saw in a store yesterday
_avoir besoin d'une jolie robe noire / avoir besoin de la jolie robe noire que j'ai vue dans une boutique hier_

Of course, if you are speaking, you can point or gesture to indicate the exact, specific object you are talking about.  Thus _J'ai besoin d'un verre_ = "I need a drinking glass," but _J'ai besoin du verre_ = "I need the drinking glass," and it will be accompanied by some sort of non-verbal indication of which glass you need.

Does this help?


----------



## sophiestar

I know that normally one doesn't use the definite article with "avoir besoin de" when referring to something in the partitive sense: J'ai besoin d'argent, for example.

But what if I'm referring to a countable object, not an abstract noun? Eggs, for example. Would "I need some eggs" be "J'ai besoin d'oeufs" or "J'ai besoin des oeufs".

Merci d'avance!


----------



## bopli

Hello sophiestar...
both...depending on context

*1. J'ai besoin d'oeufs* >>> 'indefinite' - 'not specific eggs' 
>>> you need some eggs or you have to buy some 

*2. J'ai besoin des oeufs, stp* >>> 'definite' - 'specific eggs' >>> (all) the eggs that are there 

hope this helps...


----------



## janpol

J'ai besoin *d'*oeufs pour faire un gâteau.
- Tu veux faire une omelette ? Ah ! non ! J'ai besoin *des* oeufs pour faire un gâteau !
(sous entendu : les oeufs dont nous disposons / qui sont dans le réfrigérateur / que j'ai rapportés du supermarché ce matin...)


----------



## sophiestar

Okay, I think I get it...

Je vais au supermarché parce que j'ai besoin d'oeufs pour faire une tarte.

MAIS...

J'ai besoin des oeufs que tu as acheté hier.

Am I correct?

Merci!


----------



## bopli

You are correct except...
_'J'ai besoin des oeufs que tu as acheté__s hier'.
>>> agreement in gender and number 
_


----------



## KraftDinner

Hello,

I was watching a movie in French and I believe I heard a woman say "mais j'ai besoin de ciseaux!". I believe it was for 1 pair of scissors, but is it also possible to use besoin des or besoin du with other nouns? For example, do we say "j'ai besoin d'eau" or is it "j'ai besoin de l'eau"? Do we say "j'ai besoin des ciseaux" when we need more than one pair of scissors?

Thanks


----------



## geostan

One says: J'ai besoin de ciseaux  (I need scissors)
J'ai besoin des ciseaux. (I need* the *scissors).


----------



## Jet Lewis

"J'ai besoin d'eau" means that you're thirsty and you need to drink water.
"J'ai besoin de l'eau" means that you need the bottle of water around. 

Then:

"J'ai besoin de ciseaux" means that you need a pair of scissors that maybe someone  who's around you have.

"J'ai besoin des ciseaux" means that you need the pair of scissors you know there is one around you.


----------



## Fred_C

Hi, the expression is "avoir besoin de", and "de" is a preposition.
This preposition is subject to the following contractions :
De + le -> du
De + les -> des
De + du (partitive) -> de 
De + de la (partitive) -> de
De + de l' (partitive) -> d'
De + des (partitive or plural indefinite) -> de

The woman said "besoin de ciseaux" as the result of the contraction : "*besoin de des ciseaux",
Likewise, you must say : "J'ai besoin d'eau", as the result of the contration "*besoin de de l'eau".

You can say "J'ai besoin des ciseaux", but it would be the result of the contraction "*J'ai besoin de les ciseaux".


----------



## superfei

If I wanna say avoir besoin de + fromage (indénombrable)
how to say?

J'ai besoin de du fromage ? or J'ai besoin de fromage, or J'ai besoin du fromage?


----------



## Salvatos

J'ai besoin de fromage, s'il faut du fromage, peu importe lequel.
J'ai besoin du fromage, si on fait référence à un fromage particulier (ou une quantité de fromage préparée d'avance).

Bienvenue sur le forum !


----------



## superfei

Merci beaucoup,
Donc, pour utiliser avoir besoin de, le nom suivant n'est pas toujours avec l'article?


----------



## Salvatos

Oui, le « de » article est toujours présent.
Dans « J'ai besoin de fromage », c'est « de » pour un nom indénombrable.
Dans « J'ai besoin du fromage », c'est l'article « du » contracté pour « de le ».
Dans « J'ai besoin de la pelle », c'est « de la » (j'ignore si les deux sont des articles, ma grammaire est franchement nulle).
Et ainsi de suite


----------



## eleannor

Bonsoir 

J'ai un petit problème avec l'expression 'avoir besoin de'. Je ne suis pas sûre quelle version est correcte: _j'ai besoin d'argent_ ou_ j'ai besoin du argent_? Est-ce qu'on laisse _le_ ici?

merci d'avance!


----------



## Melismelos

Bonsoir,

*J'ai besoin d'argent *est correct !


----------



## O-ZII22

Il faut dire "J'ai besoin d'argent"!
Si tu dis "J'ai besoin de l'argent (que j'avais dans la poche)", tu parles d'argent en particulier.


----------



## Oddmania

_Du argent_ isn't correct because two vowels jostle together (_du argent_). We keep _de le_ in this case.

So, _J'ai besoin d'argent _or _J'ai besoin de l'argent_.

Basically, _J'ai besoin d'argent (= de argent)_ means_ I need (some) money._
_
J'ai besoin de l'argent_ refers to precise money.

_J'ai besoin de l'argent que je t'ai donné hier_, or _J'ai besoin de l'argent de Pierre._


----------



## eleannor

ooooh now I get it! I think.
So if I were to say that I need money for a specific purpose, like _J'ai besoin de l'argent pour un cours de français,_ ça marche, non?


----------



## doinel

J'ai besoin d'argent ( I need money =pas défini =une certaine quantité) pour un cours de français.
J'ai besoin de l'argent ( cet argent, celui dont on a parlé) pour un cours de français.


----------



## marge simpson

so if you want to say 'I work because I need the money' would you say ''je travaille parce que j'ai besoin de l'argent'' or ''j'ai besoin d'argent''?


----------



## Grop

Hi, we would most probably say _j'ai besoin d'argent_, unless we were talking about some specific money.

(It would be more likely in, say, _I had to sell my shares_ or _I had them pay their due_).

I suspect that in many cases, _I need the money_ is just a way of saying _I need money_. We don't do that so often in French (but we may).


----------



## emilyjdel

Hi, so I have always said "J'ai besoin du pain" or "J'ai besoin du lait" for "I need some bread/some milk" and according to this thread it should be "J'ai besoin de pain" "J'ai besoin de lait." 
However I have always been taught that "Je mange du pain" means "I'm eating (some) bread" - that the partitive meant_ not _a specific amount. Is this correct, and if so aren't these two concepts contradictory? Someone please explain!
Merci,
Emily


----------



## Grop

Your observation is correct (we say _j'ai besoin de pain_ et _je mange du pain_) but I am not sure how to explain this.

Du in _je mange du pain_ is an article, as in _je mange des figues,_ _je mange de la confiture_ or _je mange un sandwich_.

De in _j'ai besoin de pain_ is a preposition, which is expected as part of the phrase _avoir besoin de_.

_J'ai besoin du pain_ is possible but would mean _I need the bread_.


----------



## Maître Capello

The phrase _avoir besoin de_ contains the preposition _de_. When you add a definite or partitive article after it, the preposition and the article contract to a single word.

_J'aimerais *du* pain_. (partitive article)
_J'aimerais *le* pain_. (definite article)

_J'ai besoin de + *du* pain → J'ai besoin *de* pain._ (The preposition _de_ and the partitive article _du_ contract to _de_.)
_J'ai besoin de + *le* pain → J'ai besoin *du* pain._ (The preposition _de_ and the definite article _le_ contract to _du_.)


----------



## Miguel_Classical

Bonjour à tous ! Pouvez-vous indiquer (avec explication) le correct phrase dans ces deux exemples suivants? 

[…]

Tu as besoin d'eau pour ta blessure
Tu as besoin de l'eau pour ta blessure


----------



## jekoh

[…]

Tu as besoin d'eau pour ta blessure 
Tu as besoin de l'eau pour ta blessure


----------



## plantin

jekoh said:
			
		

> Tu as besoin de l'eau pour ta blessure


Phrase correcte oui, mais dans un cas bien précis et assez particulier: il faudrait que l'eau en question ait été clairement identifiée auparavant, sinon je ne m'explique pas l'article défini. Et malgré tout, j'ai du mal à trouver une situation qui pourrait amener à prononcer cette phrase...

Edit: trouvé, mais attention c'est tarabiscoté : "Tu es blessé, je vais chercher des secours; je te laisse la bouteille de vin et un peu d'eau; si tu as soif, ne bois que le vin, car tu as besoin de l'eau pour ta blessure".


----------



## OLN

Merci à plantin d'avoir inventé un contexte plausible  . Pardon de passer à l'anglais, mais Miguel est anglophone.

1.- You need water for your wound (you need water to clean or rince your wound*?*): _Tu as besoin d'eau pour [nettoyer, laver, rincer ?] ta blessure. Il te faut de l'eau pour ta blessure._
2.- You need *the* water...: _Tu as besoin de *l'*eau pour [nettoyer, laver] ta blessure._ _Il faut que tu économise *l'*eau parce que tu en as besoin pour [...] ta blessure.
_
La différence entre les articles indéfini et défini a été discutée dans le forum de grammaire bilingue, et plus souvent à propos d'argent que d'eau .
[…]


----------



## syrita

I still find the whole "de les" = "des" tricky. In this phrase "j'ai besoin  des services de traduction". Is that incorrect. How do you say:  I need translation services. Is it actually meaning "I need 'some' translation services" in which case it should be "j'ai besoin de services de traduction". can you say both or is one wrong?

Confused still!!!

Syrita


----------



## atcheque

There are both French. They don't mean the same, because they are different.


syrita said:


> How do you say: I need translation services. Is it actually meaning "I need 'some' translation services"


Well if you don't know what you mean, how can we help you?


----------



## syrita

This is my phrase:

English: I am re-contacting you to see if this year you will need translation services again?

je reprends contact avec vous pour voir si cette année vous aurez encore besoin de services de traduction?   

Is it: "I need* the* translation services" (besoin des) and then "I need some translation services" (besoin de)?

In which case I will use the second form. Can you help me by confirming that?

Kind regards

S


----------



## atcheque

syrita said:


> Is it: "I need* the* translation services" (besoin des) and then "I need some translation services" (besoin de)?


 Yes, you read well that thread.


----------



## dcx97

So if I wanted to tell someone that I needed dollars (des dollars) would I say, "J'ai besoin de dollars."? And if I need money (de l'argent) would I say "J'ai besoin d'argent."?

de + des = de
de + de l' = de

Right?


----------



## tartopom

You're right.


----------



## bodie

Hi everyone. I'm in a French class where the teacher said: 

 « Il n'a pas besoin d'acheter de fromage. »

Shouldn't it be acheter _du _fromage because fromage follows acheter rather than following besoin de ?  I understand the following construction: 

 « Il n'a pas besoin de fromage. » 

But that's not what the instructor said.  Another student asked whether it shouldn't be «  . . .  acheter _du _fromage » and the instructor replied that no, it's _de _because he's not buying _any _cheese. 

This teacher has made other mistakes and is not a native French speaker, so I'm asking you all to see whether she is in fact correct.  Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## OLN

Bonjour bodie.

Il y a une discussion dédiée à ta phrase  : FR: ne pas avoir besoin d'acheter du/de fromage


Maître Capello said:


> Both phrases are actually correct. See also:
> FR: (ne pas) aimer (manger/boire) + de / article partitif (du, de la) / défini (le, la)
> FR: Je ne veux pas faire de/du vélo


----------



## gouro

J'ai besoin de la santé ou de santé ?

J'ai besoin de la vérité ou de vérité ?

Nous avons besoin de l'Italie pour progresser ou d'Italie ?

Moi, j'opte pour l'article mais je ne sais pas trop. 

Merci de m'expliquer 😊


----------



## Grop

Bonjour, les exemples avec santé ou vérité sont un peu abstraits ; je pense que les phrases avec ou sans l'article sont possibles (mais avec plus de contexte j'aurais probablement une préférence).

En revanche quand on parle de l'Italie, le pays, on peut difficilement se passer de l'article.


----------

